# Command /c Del C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOAD\DIALER.EXE HKEY_LM\RunOnc



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

Ich hatte mir auch (wiedermal) eine Dialer eingefangen.
Aber diesmal einen der ganz üblen Sorte:

Ich Surfe.......pötzlich geht ein Popup geht auf.
Es sollte ein Dialer-Programm downgeloadet werden.
Abfrage JA/Nein (o.s.ä.)

Ich habe auf KEINE Button geklickt, da ich schon mal einen Dialer hatte, der trotzdem, daß ich auf NEIN geklickt habe, anfangen wollte downzuloaden.
Ich habe das recht obere Kreuz angeklickt, damit sich das Fenster schließt.
Klick, Fenster weg, zack, Fenster sofort wieder da... das ganz mehrer Male.
Versucht Tastenkombination <ALT>+<F4> zum schliessen benutzt.
Fenster war sofort immer wieder da... bis ich auf einmal im Hintergrund ein Fenster sah, daß versuchte eine DFÜ(ISDN)-Verbindung aufzubauen bzw. schon eine aufgebaut hatte.(wie sich später rausstellte).
In dem Moment habe ich den AUS-Knopf am Rechner betätigt.

Nun hatte ich auch schon einen Dialer, der sich nach dem hochstarten von Windows SOFORT an die Arbeits gegab, eine DFÜ-Verbindung aufzubauen/bzw. den Browser startet um damit die Verbindung zu starten.

Also bin ich sofort auf die Suche gegangen, welche Dateinen in den letzten 10 Minuten erstellt wurden und habe alle unbekannten Datei radikal gelöscht. Der Grund für diese löschen war, es sollte nicht wieder laufen Browserfenster "hoch-popen".

Da ich wußte, daß sich die Dialer gerne in der Registry/Startordner verewigen, habe ich diese sogleich untersucht.
Und siehe da, ich fand folgenden Eintrag:

Programm: *+!desktopname+:................*

Dateiname: *Command /c Del C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOAD\DIALER.EXE* 

Geladen von: *HKEY_LM\RunOnce*

*Bedeutet der obige Eintrag: Der Dialer wollte sich beim nächsten Start von Windows automatisch selber löschen???*
Damit wären alle Beweis vernichtet und wenn ich es nicht gemerkt hätte, hätte ich heute dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut.
Und statt der 2,51 Euro für 1,5 Minuten, wäre ich wahrscheinlich mehrer hundert Euro ärmer.

*Die 0190er Nr. lautet: 0190 839174*
Die Vermietungsfirma
*DTMS AG 
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 16 
55124 Mainz *

Ich habe dort angerufen und auf schriftlich Anforderung geben sie mir auch den "Mieter" der End-Nr. 174.

*Außerdem habe ich bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt.* Mir geht es nicht um die 2,51 Euro, sondern um den Betrug. 

Jeder "normal" Sterbliche wäre ausgenommen worden, wie eine Weihnachtsgans. 

Gruß[/u]


----------



## technofreak (17 August 2002)

*Re: Command /c Del C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOAD\DIALER.EXE HKEY_LM\Ru*

hi,



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dateiname: *Command /c Del C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOAD\DIALER.EXE*
> 
> Geladen von: *HKEY_LM\RunOnce*
> 
> *Bedeutet der obige Eintrag: Der Dialer wollte sich beim nächsten Start von Windows automatisch selber löschen???*



Ja! Was mich nur wundert ist der Name "Dialer.exe" , normalerweise sind die Jungs etwas fantasievoller  

Weißt du noch auf welcher URL, wenn ja , entweder bitte als PN oder posten , aber bitte entschärft !!!!! (kein direkter Link) 

siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=578


----------



## Skylainer (17 August 2002)

Hi
Ich kann jeden nur Raten sich das Programm The Claener zu Installieren 
http://www.moosoft.com/ da wird die Registry überwacht durch den TCMonitor und man kann die unerwünschten einträge gleich kicken 

mfg
Sky


----------



## technofreak (17 August 2002)

Skylainer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann jeden nur Raten sich das Programm The Claener zu Installieren
> http://www.moosoft.com/



Wenn schon solche  Hinweise, bitte vollständig! 
Die Software ist erstmal eine 30 Tage Trial-Version 

Preis : "The Cleaner$29.95 USD (30.49 EUR)

Please note that it can take three to five weeks to receive and process your order."


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2002)

Hallo, 

Nein, die URL der verlinkten Seite weiss ich nicht.

Das Ganze ging etwas hektisch ab...  :-? 

Ich habe je gesehen, daß sich dort irgendetwas einwählen wollte (und auch geschafft hat), daß ich nur mit dem "abschiessen" der Fenster und Programme beschäftigt war. 

Ich benutzte zur Schadensbegrenzung das Programm *RegCleanr.exe*. 
Dort kann man immer schön die neusten installierten Programme erkenne.
Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was sich alles so auf dem Rechner einnistet.




> Ja! Was mich nur wundert ist der Name "Dialer.exe" , normalerweise sind die Jungs etwas fantasievoller



Ist im dem Fall ja nicht unbedingt nötig, da sich das Programm selbständig einwählt und beim nächste Start automatisch gelöscht wird.
Im Normalfall, bekommt man es gar nicht mit, daß man über dem Dialer im I-Net surft und man kann NACHHER auch nichts feststellen.  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (17 August 2002)

Hi,

ich hab noch mal nachgesehen, "Dialer.exe" ist gar nicht so schlecht als Tarnung. Dialer.exe ist nämlich eigentlich ein Standard Windowsprogramm


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2002)

Schaut Euch doch mal das Programm an:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/software/startupmgr.php

Kostet nix und tuts auch sehr gut.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 August 2002)

Willst Du Deine Registry vor ungebetenen AutoStart-Einträgen schützen? 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.diamondcs.com.au/web/htm/regprot.htm

 8) 
Gruss Frank


----------

